# Stealth Demo Day - Gold Coast



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

Hi all,

We are hosting another Demo Day this weekend at Currumbin Creek.

If you are looking to try out some of Stealth's Best - be sure to come down.

*Available to Test*
Profisha 575, Profisha 475, Evo 465, Supalite X, Strika, Splash 550.

Saturday 24 Nov
09:00 am - 11:00 am

Parking just off Duringan Street. On the right hand side of the River mouth. So if you were down last time, we have changed the location to allow for a bit of play in the small surf.

For More info go to http://kayakspecialists.com.au/forum/ev ... t-demo-day


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

Thought I would Give this a bump as it took a while before making it from Draft to Tread


----------

